# Audio Series verse by verse of all 66 Books of Bible



## charispistis

Hello Everyone,

I don't know if this has been asked before, but I am looking for a bible study series verse by verse on all 66 books of the Bible. The only person I know that did this was J Vernon McGee on his 5 year study. I appreciate much of what he did, but he is not Reformed and is a hardcore dispensationist.

Any thoughts or suggestions? I would prefer a Presbyterian...


----------



## Tim

I think this is going to be very rare. I have thought about this as well, but I came to the conclusion that the thing to do was to get the "best" work on each of the 66 books. That way, you get someone who does a book particularly well, who has taken a particularly close look a particular book in the way that others may not have the time to do. For example, find who is widely regarded in his work on Genesis, and so on. This would also deal with the Hebrew specialist/Greek specialist problem.

People only have a finite amount of time to do this sort of work in their life. I suspect that if you find someone who has done the entire Bible, the pace must necessarily be quick and more brief.


----------



## Tim

By the way, your thirst for this sort of thing is most commendable.


----------



## Reformed Irish Man

In my pre-reformed days I attended a Calvary Chapel Bible College where we were required to listen to Chuck preach through the entire Bible. Apart from his theology which I obviously disagree with, I found huge portions of scripture were skimmed over which he argued was necessary to do since he wanted to preach the entire Bible as quickly as possible. I don't think quantity should outweigh quality.

I have been looking for a reformed verse by verse teaching through the Bible also. Mark Dever has an overview of every book of the Bible which isn't exactly what you are asking for but I have found it to be helpful: http://www.capitolhillbaptist.org/audio/category/overview/


----------



## Andres

Mark Dever has preached an overview series on every book of the bible. It's not exactly "verse by verse" but it's the closest thing I've found to going through the entire bible. Also, he's not a Presbyterian, but I think he's an excellent preacher. 

You can find the overview series here.

Edit: I see Simon beat me to it.


----------



## charispistis

Tim said:


> I think this is going to be very rare. I have thought about this as well, but I came to the conclusion that the thing to do was to get the "best" work on each of the 66 books. That way, you get someone who does a book particularly well, who has taken a particularly close look a particular book in the way that others may not have the time to do. For example, find who is widely regarded in his work on Genesis, and so on. This would also deal with the Hebrew specialist/Greek specialist problem.
> 
> People only have a finite amount of time to do this sort of work in their life. I suspect that if you find someone who has done the entire Bible, the pace must necessarily be quick and more brief.



Thank you Tim! Focusing on a specific book is a great approach.


----------



## charispistis

Reformed Irish Man said:


> In my pre-reformed days I attended a Calvary Chapel Bible College where we were required to listen to Chuck preach through the entire Bible. Apart from his theology which I obviously disagree with, I found huge portions of scripture were skimmed over which he argued was necessary to do since he wanted to preach the entire Bible as quickly as possible. I don't think quantity should outweigh quality.
> 
> I have been looking for a reformed verse by verse teaching through the Bible also. Mark Dever has an overview of every book of the Bible which isn't exactly what you are asking for but I have found it to be helpful: #1 &rarr; Viagra online without prescription united states. ® >>>> Now you can buy brand and generic pills online worldwide! The #1 Male Enhancement Drug In The World!



Simon, 

I will check Mark Dever. As for overviews of each book, Pastor Joe Morecraft III has a great series of each book on sermonaudio, I highly recommend him.


----------

